# Lightweight Archery Gloves for Release Shooters



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a decent pair of warm-weather gloves that have the hole in the palm for an archery release.

Anyone know where to get some? Cabelas has one pair, but they don't look that good. Any suggestions? They're hard to find, and my old pair is coming apart at every seam!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Sportsmans in midvale had a pair by scent away that were really nice. They were fairly skin tight, little bubbles things on the palms and fingers for a good grip, but they didn't a hole in the palm.


----------

